# Lelit Mara x newbie - water leakage?



## 05jamhad (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi guys!

set up my Mara x today and really excited to be part of the group.

During brewing I know if I close the group head lever water is discharged through the downwards nozzle (is this the OPV?)

during brewing I also have water being discharged into the drip tray from the area circled in the attached image. Is this normal? It looks like there is a small copper pipe protruding here.


----------



## 05jamhad (Apr 6, 2021)

https://postimg.cc/K3PKy7M3


----------



## 05jamhad (Apr 6, 2021)

https://postimg.cc/ygqYYgBm


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

All normal, nothing to worry about

Welcome to the forum.........Loads of Happy MaraX users on here.

P.S. When you lower the lever, the water is discharged from the E61 group vent, the OPV (or expansion valve) is inside the machine and regulates brew pressure as well as allowing excess pressure due to water expansion on heating to leave the system, rather than fracture pipes.


----------



## 05jamhad (Apr 6, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> All normal, nothing to worry about
> 
> Welcome to the forum.........Loads of Happy MaraX users on here.
> 
> P.S. When you lower the lever, the water is discharged from the E61 group vent, the OPV (or expansion valve) is inside the machine and regulates brew pressure as well as allowing excess pressure due to water expansion on heating to leave the system, rather than fracture pipes.


 Brilliant! Thank you so much Dave


----------

